#ubuntu-dz 2011-03-15
<amintheone> hello world !
#ubuntu-dz 2011-03-17
<AWKArchi> السلام عليكم 
<AWKArchi> وشراهم خاوتنا ؟؟
<AWKArchi> assalam alaykom
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-13
<Siphax> .......................................
<Siphax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_onVdt24pCwM/S7BzM61f3VI/AAAAAAAAuO0/Y3KeU9RuWJc/Lejour2%20%282%29.jpg?imgmax=576
<Siphax> 3achra laf tomatiche
<Siphax> sudo apt-get plante tomate
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-14
<Siphax> http://algeriejustitia.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/peuple-degage.jpg?w=630
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-17
<valdano113> is there any one in here
<valdano113> i'm new to irc
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-18
<Siphax_> oix
<sarhan> oix !
<oix> Siphax_, 
<Siphax_> azul
<oix> sarhan,:D
<sarhan> et au passage salut tout le monde
<oix> comment ça va bien ?
<sarhan> oix, on a stallman qui confirme sa visite à tunis le 30 avril pour un évent :)
<oix> :'( je ne pourrais pas venir !!
<sarhan> oix, si tu voyais tout ce qu'il veut comme trucs
<sarhan> genre pas de chats 
<sarhan> pas d'hotel
<sarhan> un thé avec du lait et du sucre
<sarhan> du pepsi et pas de coca
<sarhan> etc
<sarhan> x)
<oix> il y a même une page sur le site de la FSF où ça explique ce qu'il faut dire et ce qu'il ne faut pas dire quand on parle avec lui :D
<oix> un vrai phénomène le gars !!
 * oix aurait proposé du Boga à la place de Pepsi ^^
<sarhan> oix, le gars envoye dans l'email la liste d'aliments qu'il n'aime pas x)
<sarhan> et demande de le répondre en ascii plain text
<sarhan> sans piéce jointe
<sarhan> et sans dépasser 100Ko
<oix> je le kiff de plus en plus :D
<oix> dis, j'espère que dans la liste des aliments qu'il ne mange pas, il n'y a pas l'ahrissa ...
<sarhan> ya    hot pepper
<sarhan> je te passe la liste attends
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-13
<proby> elacheche_anis : xD
#ubuntu-dz 2014-03-16
<kito> مرحبا
<kito> أخيييييييييييرا
<kito> off  hi
<kito> ما تقولوليش  نوبة جليد قد ظربت المكان أيضا
<kito> ^^   لكن على الأقل  هنا الجزائر
 * kito    هل نام الجميع
<kito> alllo
<kito> هل من  أشخاص على قيد الحياة هل من ناجين ؟
<shel3over> hhhhhh xD
#ubuntu-dz 2015-03-14
<Na3iL> hey folks! who'd any idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dz 2016-03-19
<zatamine> Hello
